# Can Durock Build an entire house?



## chatman (Dec 29, 2006)

Is this possible? I was told so but can't fully see it.:huh:


----------



## Bonus (Aug 25, 2005)

No, but builders can. :jester:

If you mean, could you use durock in place of drywall throughout a house, I'm sure you could, but why would you want to?


----------



## chatman (Dec 29, 2006)

very tight budget. That's why.


----------



## Bonus (Aug 25, 2005)

Durock is harder to cut, install and finish than drywall, or everyone would use it. Still not sure I'm understanding the ?


----------



## chatman (Dec 29, 2006)

Ok it's like this. We wanna build wall house here in Barbados but the total came to $230.000. Way too much for us. So we heard of Durock. And many high class people use Durock to build their houses. The foundation was mainly blocks, cement etc, while the walls was made of Durock . And now today I found out that it was something called Cement Board that was used. You know anything aout this Cement board?


----------



## redline (Mar 5, 2006)

Is this for interior wall surfaces or exterior wall surfaces?


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

Much of the area uses concrete block for the home itself because of wind and hurricanes. Are you covering the block walls?


----------



## chatman (Dec 29, 2006)

I'm not into construction. We are looking for a very cheap way to build wall house without using blocks for walls period. I was told that Cement board can be used as walls. Foundation will be blocks.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Cement board, durarock, wonder board, what ever you want to call it is screwed to studs. If that is a permissible building method in Barbados and is cheaper than block wall is, I suppose you could build with it. It would have a lot joints that would need to be filled. A coat of stucco or something would be required.


----------



## Not Sure (Aug 4, 2006)

Instead of looking for a "cheap" way to build a house, why not build smaller with quality and add on in the future when you can afford it? I'd always side with quality!


----------



## halleloucu (Dec 31, 2006)

*little pigs*



chatman said:


> I'm not into construction. We are looking for a very cheap way to build wall house without using blocks for walls period. I was told that Cement board can be used as walls. Foundation will be blocks.


Just remember the three litle pigs. The block should not be too much $$ when you consider the end result.

They do make cement walls but it's not durarock. That is for backing tile in a bath or other wet area. The cement walls are more like a prefab stand up wall made from concrete. Good luck


----------

